# Refer ServiceMaster Clean Get Free Meal On Them



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

About three weeks ago went on a call where the ho replaced him outside FF faucet, turned out it was too short and he only a few threaded screwed into the adapter, this had leaked water into the wall and got his nice white carpet all wet, after installing the correct length hose bib told him he needed to have the carpet and wall cleaned of any water damage, so I referred them to ServiceMaster Clean, a fire and water damage company, they do use us when they need a plumber, well come to find out that they will buy you a free dinner for the referral, a $50 gift certificate at restaurant of your choice, they do it for each referral you send them and that they land, I never knew this about that company, but now that I know, you can bet I'll give them a referral when I come across such jobs.  So they asked me what resturant, and I said Outback, :yes:  got the gift certificate in the mail today.  Boy I am hungry now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The boss handed us all a box of cards from them to give out to customers that have water/sewage damage...
Nothing in it for us...

Good to know someone is eating well...:whistling2:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea makes me want to find that next leak in the wall, sorry you don't get what they give us here.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Yea makes me want to find that next leak in the wall, sorry you don't get what they give us here.


It's okay...

When I realized there wasn't something in it for me I pitched them in the dumpster outside the shop...

Nothing goes on my truck that doesn't benefit me...:laughing:

I'm not fattening up the boss...:furious:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I had to call ServiceMaster and tell them where I wanted to go, after my office told me to call them. They sent the certificate to me directly in the mail, this way I know I was rewarded directly.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I got 300.00 from them, the first and last time I used them. They also royally pissed off the customer by charging him alot of money "for nothing".


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

There are at least 3 or 4 restoration companies here that have sent me things soliciting my referals. They range from $100 - $250 for each referral. $50 gift certificate would probably yield zero referrals here.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Just wait until you are the victim of one of their bills and you may think twice about recommending them

Mark


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Just wait until you are the victim of one of their bills and you may think twice about recommending them
> 
> Mark


 
yup! servicemaster is here but there are also a few competitors. one of their rivals offers $400 to the plumber that refers them to a water damage claim that they end up selling. they roll the insurance companies and pass the savings on to you. :no: it all catches up in the end.






paul


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

You have to figure if they have an extra $400 in an invoice to kick it as a referral they are charging way too much. I have seen Service Master bills in the tens of thousands for simple extractions. When they "roll the insurance company" they are also rolling all of the premium payers.

Mark


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i hope it didn't sound like i was in favor of what they do. i know they charge too much and it affects premiums badly.






paul


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What ever, I will still accept the gift.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Up here around the Chicago land area Spectrum Restoration will give $200.00 for a referral if the home owner accepts their free estimate.


----------



## PlumberWhoCares (Mar 27, 2009)

We had a few fire and water restoration cos. try to offer 'gifts' for referrals. :no: If we refer a company, it is because we believe it will be in the best interest of our customer. 

Now, if it's a company we want to refer anyway and they want to send me a free dinner, I'll accept.

On occasion, we have given gifts for multiple referrals. The person had no idea they were receiving it and it was not big enough to sway someone to keep using us. It was a sincere thank you - nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

PlumberWhoCares said:


> We had a few fire and water restoration cos. try to offer 'gifts' for referrals. :no: If we refer a company, it is because we believe it will be in the best interest of our customer.
> 
> Now, if it's a company we want to refer anyway and they want to send me a free dinner, I'll accept.
> 
> On occasion, we have given gifts for multiple referrals. The person had no idea they were receiving it and it was not big enough to sway someone to keep using us. It was a sincere thank you - nothing more, nothing less.


We refer them only cause they use us when needed.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Good companies flock together. We exclusively refer some contractors and they do the same for us. For some trades, we recommend 2 or 3 companies.

Then there are the other trades where we don't refer anyone because they are all bad!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Second referral sent to them, and were gong to Applebees this time.


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't refer anyone that I wouldn't have work for me.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Like I say they send work our way. I love a free meal.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

There's a few of these companies that absolutely despise me, wouldn't recommend me even if I could save their life. All because they don't respect my mailbox, and the litter they throw in it.

That BBB complaint of one company I went after brought on a quick STFU compliance that they've followed ever since I wrote it, and it was harsh. Very true/factual statements that nailed them hard.

ServePro would backstab you in the next room where you're working...I've seen them do it. They would stop by my shop unexpectedly, always interrupting me at what I was doing. 

Some dude showed up in a fishing hat, green shirt and sandals...WTF? Whassup gilligan? I asked for his "gifts" and told him thanks for bing my free stationary source. 

Called them up a few times asking for more free stuff, I ran out, and I got listed on the do not call, visit, spend money on list from there on out. 

I miss those big, thick scratch pads o so much.


----------



## Jason Bennett (Dec 30, 2008)

I was told in our's area they are doing plumbing service. Here they do lawn work and other service. How would you feel if they recommanded roto rooter , mr rooter. I would find a small company to recommand. I do not have anything bad about big companies, but they do not give work to small company unless you are a subcontractor so they can get some of profits.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Roto Tooter and Mr. Tooter make me tons of money down here.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh yea we are going to McGrath's Fish House this time around, love getting that free meal.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

They are chumping you out Ron. The going rate we get for a referal is $300 around here, cash money.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> They are chumping you out Ron. The going rate we get for a referal is $300 around here, cash money.


OK im a chump too, I'm getting the (2) happy meal deal..


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> They are chumping you out Ron. The going rate we get for a referal is $300 around here, cash money.


I'm happy to get something, there is no contract saying they have to give anything at all, it is a thank you from them. :yes:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I'm happy to get something, there is no contract saying they have to give anything at all, it is a thank you from them. :yes:


Do you report those gifts to the IRS???


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Do you report those gifts to the IRS???



I did. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Do you report those gifts to the IRS???


Of coarse... I LOVE THE IRS. I WOULD GIVE THEM EVERYTHING I OWN IF THEY ASK.. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Ron was convincing was I?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Of coarse... I LOVE THE IRS. I WOULD GIVE THEM EVERYTHING I OWN IF THEY ASK.. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Don't worry you will soon enough.

Mark


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I totaly agree comrad, anything for the state.


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*Yep -everybodies rolling everybody else..*

So either roll or get rolled..:furious:
If Im gettin $300-$400 for a REFERRAL ..Im a rollin my roids their way!! :laughing:
Yep everybody pays for that,no doubt but if they get it and im getting that much for just a phone call..Sorry im in!!
Cause you can be damn sure if not me ..someone else will..doesnt make it right but I own/operate a business (FOR PROFIT) not for CHARITY..


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

our service guys, if they recommend Cure they get $250. this one guy was getting a check from them almost weekly for 2 months.


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*Smart guy*

your bud


----------

